# Nice Refernce Videos



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

These two very nice videos of the same French track a sports car race from 1958 when it was brand new and a F2 Video from 1959. Lots of good signage shots and the pits

1958
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvIDfqP8pIU

1959 F2 Stirling Moss wins
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykm-j6y0cLI


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for posting these links... Very enjoyable...

And the Narrator and soundtrack were very... interesting. also...

John
.


----------

